# Saved hives-lost field bees



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

some folks get tornadoes, some earth quakes, we get forest fires. i stopped using a smoker a couple weeks ago. i get more stings and have to work slower but i feel alot better without having to be on fire watch the whole time. good job getting the bees out.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

man that sucks I will take the tornados over forest fires and earthquakes any day. hope you got another area to go with the load of bees good luck


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Unreal! Looks like the only good thing about that day was that you didn't need a smoker. Kudos to the fire crew... not everyone would volunteer to help with upset bees!


----------

